# Weird mental sh*t after concussions



## Radioface (Jun 22, 2010)

This might sound weird, but I have had 4 diagnosed concussions in the last 10 years. 2 skiing, including one where I landed on avalanche debris of f a +40-footer and smashed 5 teeth out by hitting my face on my knee; 1 biking this summer in Utah; and 1 getting laid out in a high school lacrosse game. 

each time, for a few days afterward, I have the craziest sensations of either deja vu or vivid memories of dreams I had when I was a kid (I'm 32).

The one this summer I washed out on the Crest trail in utah dropping into the Canyons. Shattered my helmet, blew my arm apart. For about 3 or 4 days afterward, everything I did, every conversation I had, I felt like I had done it before.

Then, 2 days ago, I hit my head on the glass playing hockey. Nothing major at all. saw a few stars and kept going. Now its happeneing again. Deja vu and this weird vivid memory of dreams I had about the crazy cat lady that lived down the street from me when I was little. seems like its coming on easier.

(Have I written this email before?) 

Ive had 2 MRIs and my brain looks fine. Just curious if anyone's experience weird memories after a good bonk.


----------



## dkbikes4life (Nov 20, 2010)

I definetly have. I had my worst crash ever riding BMX. It was back in May 2002. Went face first into a brick ledge and broke from one cheek bone up to the top of my nose, then back down to the other cheek bone. This broken off piece then moved to my left about 3/16". Thought I had broke a tooth out, but I didnt. There was just a gap where everything had moved.

I now pass out after getting shots. And its not a fear of them or anything. The first shot I had to get after the accident I was actually thinking no big deal. I've just been poked a bunch of times and had an IV in for 5 days. This little shot wont even phase me. Next thing I know I'm waking up bent over backwards laying down on the table at the docs office (visit was unrelated to the accident, but was another BMX crash). I have also noticed that seeing things like people getting cut, or blood really bothers me now where it never did before. I also get really sick feeling if I even think about getting hurt. I have also noticed that I stumble over words when talking now. I have to sometimes stop and gather my thoughts and then start talking again. I too had an MRI on my brain after the accident and they said everything looked ok. Havent had one afterwards though.


----------



## Radioface (Jun 22, 2010)

damn. yeah-- I'd say that definitely counts as weird mental sh*t.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

Deja vu (and its opposite, jamais vu, wherein nothing feels familiar that should) are both hallmark auras of anterior temporal lobe seizures. Not to say that's what you're having, but if the front of your brain smacked the front inside of your skull hard enough, it could definitely irritate/stimulate the anterior portion of your temporal lobes. If it persists, I'd ask a doc for an EEG, specifying the addition of the T1 and T2 electrodes, which pretty adequately covers those areas.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Doggity said:


> Deja vu (and its opposite, jamais vu, wherein nothing feels familiar that should) are both hallmark auras of anterior temporal lobe seizures. Not to say that's what you're having, but if the front of your brain smacked the front inside of your skull hard enough, it could definitely irritate/stimulate the anterior portion of your temporal lobes. If it persists, I'd ask a doc for an EEG, specifying the addition of the T1 and T2 electrodes, which pretty adequately covers those areas.


Ditto on that. The MRIs and CT scans only show the really nasty stuff. I've had a couple of concussions, but the worst one came riding a 1/2 pipe. Definitely didn't make life easier.

Stay safe and allow yourself time to recover.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Last head injury I had was in 2007, came up short on a double and got hurled over the bars, spear diving the ground.

Not sure if this counts as weird or just scary, but there was a four day gap in memory despite my apparently being conscious and otherwise fine. Everything after thinking FCKING HELL!!! to going to work that weekend is still missing.
It's the only head whack of any note I've had, thankfully. No other symptoms that I noticed.

Hope you get better dude, that definately sounds like something for the medics to be looking at.


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

i too have had several concussions in the last 10 or so years. each time, for weeks afterword i'm plagued with vivid, weird dreams. some of said dreams were of the lucid variety, which was actually very cool. 
each time, they went away after 4 or 5 weeks.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

Fish oil! They've been using it in the NHL for years and I saw an article about it in ESPN magazine. Players said it helped kick the fog that you get after a concussion. I did a little searching and the fish oil contains the some of the same proteins that make up the brain. I haven't had a concussion since i read that article, but it is something worth looking into


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

aside from the obvious (concussions being bad, mmkay), the dreams were really cool, intense.
i spent the better part of 3 months worth of nights trying to figure out lucid dreaming, never had much luck. 
then a year or so later i get my first concussion, which triggers these types of dreams. i wish i'd have know back then, all i had to do was smash my head off of a tree stump (kidding).


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

This is really, really interesting. It is known that about 10% of the population have the ability to dream lucidly, the rest of us don't, usually. No matter how hard we try. Has to do with what parts of the brain are activated in REM. Now, if you're saying that after you got concussed, that part in your (probably frontal lobe) brain turned ON, that's really interesting. I've heard many concussion stories, but that's the first time I've heard that.


----------



## Mae7 (Feb 2, 2011)

I've been having some anxiety attacks at night when I wake up from my sleep. It's been my 3rd week and some times I feel a little light headed and judging the time between days seems a little weird. 
The weirdest was not feeling like myself and I was in 3rd person or something.


----------



## rhinoboy55 (May 10, 2013)

Came off my little bike 2.5 day ago evening, bbackwards in the street, I'm 58, and over weight but in good shape, smacked the back hard. Blood, went toa a screwed up hospital with drunks and dumb doctors, dropped that idea, went home puked my guts out, slept for 3 hours, and fellow local Chinese I am working with took me back and got much better service, CT, said OK but I'm in a foreign country so who knows. 1st morn after threw up everything until 8hrs after, couldn't walk, little bit weird sight. Then when I close my eyes really vivid weird pictures. 2nd day thats gone but still dizzy and when I'm awake having deju vu of dreams I had before and I think they may have happened the last time I smacked my had a few years ago in a motorcycle wreck. 3rd morning same ****, not quite as dizzy, wish me luck.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Hope you're okay dude 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rhinoboy55 (May 10, 2013)

4th day, better, the fish oil, excellent diet, no beer, or anything and lots of water really helps. Not even any coffee, must be a wake up call from Budha or Jesus himself, didnt want me in heaven yet. Holy hell, what a ***** to not be able to walk, but I feel much better this morning, but will seriously take it easy.


----------



## PitchCrew (Sep 17, 2008)

If you want verification what you need is a called a 3T MRI. standard MRI is 1.5T the 3T will show more detail.


----------



## rhinoboy55 (May 10, 2013)

i'm in a weird town in china, i can hardly get the CT scan, and this is real lonely brother, was getting much better on day 5 wihch is today went out for samll ride ot the beach jst waded around then cam back and got naseus. So feeiling crappy now. BUt now more dream stuff and not dizzy, so thats good. sure is lonley sitting a small condo alone, no tv, no books, no peole to talk to. wish me luck..tks


----------



## rhinoboy55 (May 10, 2013)

i meantt osay the weird deja vu stuff is gone, that was freaking me out alone here


----------



## rhinoboy55 (May 10, 2013)

HI All, Still alone here in China. Day 6 yesterday and feeling much better although 80% would be a good number. So I try to get some light excersize, or say just some activity and only ride my bike to the beach like a grandma, but its the wrong thing to do. Day 7 now 4am up and feeling nauseous, not real bad but its not a nice feeling. If I was to go through this all again I would not do anything for two weeks of any exertion. The upside, my diet is perfect I have lost 5 pounds, no beer, skin looks good, so lets hope and pray that I come out with a clear head in another week. Also fish oil seems good. Mind is clear, no weird mental ****. Thanks for reading.


----------



## tehdually (Oct 17, 2012)

Last year I was involved it a brutal dirtbike crash resulting in a fractured skull, eyesocket, cheekbone and broken nose. I was equipped with some trick titanium accessories. But since then and one concussion later, (a total of 6 by age 22), I have really been made aware how my mood has changed. Im much more irritable now, things that never used to bug me are my biggest pet peeves. I stumble for words often and have terrible short term memory. Needless to say, concussions have affected me.


----------



## mtnrsq (Jun 21, 2013)

Was scanning some older threads and ran across this and felt it was worth a comment.

A traumatic brain injury (TBI) is a serious business. Your brain has basically been bounced around inside your skull like an unrestrained passenger in a car crash. Lots of very bad things can happen including death or permanent brain damage. Some injuries get worse very slowly and others develop very rapidly depending on the nature of the injury. Knowing what to look for may help you recognize symptoms in others or help them recognize them in you. Amnesia and memory-related impairments are not uncommon. Repeated concussions can lead to permanent damage - particularly if they occur without the brain having time to heal.

Some of the other posters made some good points. Learn more about TBI and you may save someone's life someday. There are good references online. Some are very clinician oriented.

http://www.cdc.gov/concussion/pdf/Facts_about_Concussion_TBI-a.pdf


----------

